# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Rotexmedica ENANTHATE 10 amps per box.

## greeek

need help .. 
is it real or not?
testo ENANTHATE from rotexmedica germeny

batch<. 10312
mfg.09/2001
exp09/2006

----------


## Lavinco

They look real to me. I'm not 100% sure though. 

The couch is fake though. It is not real leather.

----------


## Seajackal

Welcome aboard bro! Man alot of new members are coming to this area lately I'm
glad you guys are joying us!  :Wink: 
As for you test enanthate I can't comment on them cuz I don't know this brand, sorry  :Frown:

----------


## greeek

oki but does somebody know if its real .. it´s great to know if its real or not.

 :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## greeek

> Welcome aboard bro! Man alot of new members are coming to this area lately I'm
> glad you guys are joying us! 
> As for you test enanthate I can't comment on them cuz I don't know this brand, sorry



oki but tanks anyway bro =)

----------


## greeek

> oki but does somebody know if its real .. it´s great to know if its real or not.



please help

----------


## devil1

never seen it before, looks good though IMO

----------


## BIGREDDOG

i have used this brand before, but is was sustanon

----------


## hulk100

Hmm from germany but it has arabic text on it maybe its imported from an arab country

----------


## greeek

oki but is it real ?

----------


## greeek

> i have used this brand before, but is was sustanon



was the sust real ? was it rotexmedica??

----------


## MichaelCC

ROTEXMEDICA GERMANY ? Hmmm - I've never seen it before.

----------


## farrebarre

ive read on other boards that its good stuff, and ive read on this board that its not that good and that you should stay away from it, but there is a german company making them Rotexmedica and they are part of a french company called panpharma i think, anyway here is the link to them http://www.panpharma.fr/index.html#

----------


## Weegiebol

The vials look very clear to me, the enanthate I've seen has always had a tinge to it, so it's slightly yellow

----------


## greeek

i´ve read on a site that its very good testo but you never know

----------


## farrebarre

saw a fake/real pic on a german website, it looked like those and it was real but they only come in 3 or 5 amps not 10 like urs oh and the label was in german not english

----------


## greeek

i think they put them in a 10 pack to keep them together when they shipping them by mail

----------


## Seajackal

This is the link for that thread...though I think it won't help you that much.
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...ht=ROTEXMEDICA

----------


## farrebarre

i talked to my source yesterday, he said they are good stuff, german test manufactured with a license in pakistan, he said he used them and they were better than norma test e, and that he never had any complaints from ppl, and i kinda trust him his one of the best sources in this country.

----------


## greeek

> i talked to my source yesterday, he said they are good stuff, german test manufactured with a license in pakistan, he said he used them and they were better than norma test e, and that he never had any complaints from ppl, and i kinda trust him his one of the best sources in this country.



tanks you hav helpt my very much bro

----------


## farrebarre

anytime bro, anytime

----------


## farrebarre

another question, look at the amps, do they have a black dot somewhere around the neck ??

----------


## greeek

> another question, look at the amps, do they have a black dot somewhere around the neck ??


yes they heav .. is that good?

----------


## farrebarre

thats good, they are real 99.9%

----------


## greeek

tanks nice to to know

----------


## frytlon

just shot my first amp of Rotex I got from a very reliable source. it looked good, but stung like hell when i shot it for a good 5 minutes. Maybe too much alchohol, but i was really surprised. I use Test E exclusively, have for years, and have never felt a sting before. Ususally it is as smooth as butter. Don't know but I just bought a bunch of it, so we;ll see.

----------


## ironbeck

Am I the only one who noticed the exp date as 2006?

----------


## ironbeck

yea 2001-2006 the stuff is 11yrs old///////no way its still good!!

----------


## Soar

> Am I the only one who noticed the exp date as 2006?


Ouch.. Didn't see that till now. Still gonna be usable?

----------


## ironbeck

No way man...ditch it!

----------


## Shsm

What are you guys talking about? Look at the date of the OP...some guy simply bumped this thread since he has Rotexmedica Test too

----------


## Alinjr

> What are you guys talking about? Look at the date of the OP...some guy simply bumped this thread since he has Rotexmedica Test too


LOL-WOW, that made me laugh about the whole 11 year old thing... man o man

----------


## Soar

Why did a thread from 05 get bumped...

----------

